
Is no QA the way to go? - jpswade
https://dev.to/jpswade/is-no-qa-the-way-to-go-4g4
======
onion2k
_Instead, developers will need to take ownership of their work, end to end. If
it goes wrong, it should be on them to fix it, nobody else._

It might not be the intention, but this article reads as if the author thinks
of developers as isolated units who should work on their own. Points like the
one I've quoted are OK on a team, or even company, level, but they're horrible
to do on an individual level. The important things in software are the product
and the user; delaying something because an individual developer is taking a
long time is plain wrong. Everyone on the team should be willing to step up
and support when the product needs it.

In a team it should be the case that everyone can help out testing and fixing
everyone else's code. That limits the silo'ing of knowledge about the
codebase, it means code gets 'many eyes' to spot problems, and juniors learn
from the seniors more quickly.

~~~
jpswade
Developers is ploral, it means they need to fix it, rather than leave it for
someone else to fix further down the line.

I'm sure when Werner Vogels said "you build it, you run it", he wasn't talking
about just individuals but teams.

The whole essence is that you are taking responsibility rather than handing it
off.

